# Watch box - recommendation (if they're allowed?)



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thought I'd share this with you all - just ordered one of these from Amazon, and it looks better in the flesh than I expected - I've previously done the Lidl teabox route, but it's quite a large box, so this one fitted the bill, and didn't break the bank at 15 quid


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Happy to recommend these, excellent feel & quality but not cheap...

https://www.aevitas-uk.co.uk/watch-boxes-by-aevitas/watch-boxes

I have this one in high gloss black (doesnt seem to be available now) and it feels like a really special place to house your little treasures!

https://www.aevitas-uk.co.uk/watch-boxes-by-aevitas/watch-boxes/natural-walnut-wooden-watch-collectors-box-for-20-watches-by-aevitas


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have an aevitas - they seem to be decent without costing a small fortune.


----------

